# Eine Textur (Bild) in ein Bild dreidimensional einfügen



## pepinoo (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo liebe Helfer und Helferinnen,

ich habe eine Frage gemäß des Titels.

Ich möchte auf einem Teil eines Bildes (Schreibtisch mit einer Rundung) auf der Rundung des Schreibtisches eine Textur (Bild) einsetzen, welche aber mit Berücksichtigung auf die dreidimensionale Rundung eingefügt wird. Auf normalen geraden Flächen ist das ja nicht das Große Problem, aber bei Rundungen hört es bei mir auf.


Ich bitte um Erklärung. 

Vielen Dank!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

René (pepino)


----------



## Sneer (6. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht kannst Du das Bild einmal zeigen?
Damit man sich etwas besser vorstellen kann, worum es genau geht.

Grundsätzlich passt man die Textur per Auswahl und "frei transformieren" zur Perspektive an.
(mit "STRG+ rechten Mausknopf" kann zusätzlich jeder Eckpunkt seperat verschoben werden).

Rundungen können im aktiven "Frei-Transformieren-Modus" mit dem Warp erstellt werden.

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/pop_warp.html


----------

